# Просьба дать консультацию!



## Fert (3 Июн 2015)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи!

Обращаюсь к Вам с просьбой о помощи.

Прошу Вас провести консультацию по случаю моей мамы.

1. Маму звать Любовь Ивановна, (мое имя Александр), возраст 64 года, Тюменская область

2. В настоящее время наблюдаются головокружения, проблемы с ногами (слабость, высыхание, онемение), проблемы с сосудами головного мозга, кровоснабжением, боли в области шеи

3. История заболевания: Изначально грешили на грыжу в области поясницы (по результатам МРТ - здесь не выкладываю), но, после консультации с нейрохирургом, решили оперативного вмешательства не проводить. В мае, дополнительно (случайно) сделали МРТ шейного отдела и оказалось, что проблема совсем не в пояснице...

4. Предварительное заключение следующее:
Шейный лордоз выпрямлен, тела позвонков заметно не уплощены, зон с патологическим сигналом в них не выявлено. Краевые остеофиты (передние и задние) тел позвонков в сегментах С4-5, С5-6, С6-7. Задняя продольная связка на этом уровне уплотнена. Спинной мозг нормальных размеров и строения; краниоспинальный переход имеет обычный вид.
Монотонное уменьшение высоты межпозвонковых дисков в сегментах с С4-5, С5-6, С6-7, в T2WI-peжиме интенсивность сигнала от МПД шейного отдела снижена в различной степени.
Широкая медианная протрузия МПД С6-7 протяженностью около 15мм и максимальной глубиной выстояния в сторону спинального канала до 5,2мм. Сагиттальный размер канала сужен до 6мм. На уровне изменений в спинном мозге справа имеются признаки миеломаляции размерами до 6x5мм и протяженностью около 9-10мм. Дуральный мешок и вентральные отделы спинного мозга деформированы значительно. Ликворные пространства в месте изменений практически не дифференцируются.

*Заключение*: Распространенный остеохондроз шейного отдела позвоночника, более выраженный в сегменте С6-7. Широкая медианная протрузия МПД С6-7, осложненная сегментарным стенозом спинномозгового канала с признаками миеломаляции и ликворного "блока".

*Рекомендации нейрохирурга*: Оперативное лечение, замена 2 (двух) межпозвоночных дисков и одного позвонка (возможно частично).

Главный вопрос, правильное ли заключение и что делать? Какие Вы можете дать рекомендации? Консервативное или оперативное лечение? Если оперативное, то в чем оно будет заключаться, что необходимо делать?

На файлообменнике представлены, как изображения в формате jpg, так и файлы с МРТ. Их просмотреть можно например с помощью программного обеспечения RadiAnt DICOM Viewer (http://www.radiantviewer.com/startdownload.php?src=mbst&f=setup) или подобного. Файлы лучше скопировать на компьютер для возможности их увеличения.

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Gkgz/phdNzJ1ma

Заранее благодарны за Вашу консультацию!


----------



## dr.dreval (3 Июн 2015)

*Fert*, снимки выложите в другом формате


----------



## La murr (3 Июн 2015)

*Fert*, Александр, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Fert (3 Июн 2015)

*La murr*, спасибо!

*Максим Дмитриевич*!
Поскольку было два диска (MRT и MRI), то прилагаю 2 (два) альбома. Не смог понять разницу между ними, но я и не специалист...

https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/723/view
https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/724/view

Дополнительно прилагаю снимки поясницы...
https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/725/view

С уважением, Александр


----------



## dr.dreval (3 Июн 2015)

*Fert*, надо выполнять корпорэктомию с фиксацией, устранять стеноз.
МРТ головного мозга делали?


----------



## Fert (4 Июн 2015)

*Максим Дмитриевич!*

Выложил снимки головного мозга, посмотрите пожалуйста!
https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/726/view

Подскажите пожалуйста, обязательна ли операция и как срочно необходимо ее делать? Терпит 2-3 месяца или нет?

Заранее благодарен!

С уважением, Александр


----------



## dr.dreval (4 Июн 2015)

Александр, чем быстрее будет выполнено декомпрессивное оперативное вмешательство, тем больше шансов на частичное восстановление утраченных функций


----------



## Fert (4 Июн 2015)

Спасибо большое Максим Дмитриевич!


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (5 Июн 2015)

Fert написал(а):


> *Рекомендации нейрохирурга*: Оперативное лечение


Если симптомы нарастают стремительно, то он прав. Но если состояние удовлетворительное, то вполне можно лечить консервативно. Нужно пройти курс (возможно не один) УВТ. 
По поводу 


Fert написал(а):


> проблемы с ногами (слабость, высыхание, онемение)


это вряд ли связано с грыжами в шее. Нужен осмотр квалифицированного мануального терапевта. 
Общая информация по операциям здесь:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21800/#post-202589


----------



## dr.dreval (5 Июн 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> это вряд ли связано с грыжами в шее


Это не связано с грыжами, это связано с сформированным миелопатическим очагом в боковом столбе, который в свою очередь вызван компрессией.
*Fert*, надо исключать БАС, у мамы могут быть два конкурирующих заболевания.


----------



## Fert (5 Июн 2015)

Максим Дмитриевич, здравствуйте!

1.
Подскажите пожалуйста, правильно ли я понимаю, что устранение компрессии позволит хотя бы частично устранить миелопатию и восстановить физиологические функции спинного мозга в этом месте? В случае компрессии с миелопатией, выход один - оперативное вмешательство? Что станет с очагом миелопатии, ткани восстановятся? Или необходимо будет проводить какую-то восстановительную терапию медикаментами, физеопроцедурами, чем-то еще?

2.
Существуют ли методики, которые позволяют исключить БАС или такой диагноз можно поставить только на основании клинических проявлений и симптомов? Или, например, как было написано в одной из статей по БАС, МРТ (аксиальное изображение, полученное методом инверсии-восстановления с ослаблением сигнала от жидкости) может показать увеличение сигнала T2, в соответствии с диагнозом БАС на снимках головного и спинного мозга (снимки головного мозга прикладывал - https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/726/view)? Есть ли у Вас какие-либо замечания к снимкам головного мозга? Высока ли вероятность появления одновременно двух заболеваний, с учетом того, что БАС достаточно редкое заболевание?

Прошу Вас подтвердить очередность действий:
1. Корпорэктомия - необходима;
2. Дальнейшее наблюдение - исключение БАС по клиническим проявлениям.

Извините за мои бытовые рассуждения, я могу чего-то не понимать, да и образование у меня даже близко не медицинское...

Заранее благодарен за Ваш ответ!

С уважением, А.Ю. Мартынов

Я видимо не совсем правильно написал, не миелопатия, а миеломаляция... Или это одно и тоже?

Забыл спросить, влияет ли как-то на спинной мозг ликворный блок и, как я понимаю, нарушение внутричерепного давления? Не из-за его ли блока (отсутствие движения ликвора), кроме компрессии, мог образоваться очаг миеломаляции?


----------



## dr.dreval (5 Июн 2015)

Fert написал(а):


> исключить БАС


Жалобы,описанные Вами, схожи с клиникой БАС, но в Вашу пользу возраст - он не соответствует дебюту заболевания. Большая вероятность, что данный диагноз не подтвердится, но, если Вы склонитесь к операции, то я бы исключил БАС ради своего спокойствия (случаи было, они единичны и о них как правило умалчивают).


Fert написал(а):


> устранение компрессии позволит


Перспективы на восстановление при наличии компрессии и очага миелопатии без операции в* шейном отделе позвоночника* нет (вопрос не касается рутинных "неинтересных" поясничных грыж)


Fert написал(а):


> кани восстановятся?


Не восстановятся - это инсульт, или киста или умеренное разрешение очага.
Реабилитация обязательна в раннем и послеоперационном периодах.


----------



## Fert (5 Июн 2015)

Максим Дмитриевич!

Сомневаюсь, правильно ли понял Ваши ответы, поэтому уточню:
1. 


dr.dreval написал(а):


> я бы исключил бас ради своего спокойствия (случаи было,они единичны и о них как правило умалчивают)



Как можно исключить? До операции или после? Какая методика?

2.


dr.dreval написал(а):


> без операции в* шейном отделе позвоночника* нет



Т.е операция 100% показана?

3.


dr.dreval написал(а):


> не восстановятся-это инсульт, или киста или умеренное разрешение очага



Не совсем понял. Это утверждение или возможные варианты развития очага после операции? В чем заключается реабилитация для минимизации миеломаляции? Какие процедуры возможны?

С уважением, Александр


----------



## dr.dreval (5 Июн 2015)

Fert написал(а):


> Это утверждение или возможные


Это утверждение возможных вариантов.


Fert написал(а):


> До


До. Невропатолог.


----------



## Fert (5 Июн 2015)

Большое спасибо за разъяснения....

С уважением, Александр


----------



## Fert (24 Июл 2015)

Добрый день, уважаемые врачи!

17 июня проведена операция. Были определенные сложности после операции, образовалась гематома со сдавлением спинного мозга и отсутствием двигательных функций. Пришлось проводить через 2 часа вторую операцию по удалению гематомы. Слава Богу, мама выдержала! К сожалению, остались остеофиты, которые не удалось удалить, а также очаг миеломаляции, с которым ничего не сделаешь, как я понимаю. Прикладываю результаты КТ и МРТ после операции. По возможности прошу прокомментировать результаты с Вашей точки зрения:
https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/742/view
https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/743/view

*Заключение по итогам КТ:*
При КТ исследовании на уровне СЗ-С7 соотношение сегментов правильное. Визуализируются послеоперационные изменения шейного отдела позвоночника с наличием дефектов тел С5-С6 и, частично, смежных позвонков, выполенных сетчатым имплантатом и костью. Положение имплантата правильное. Сохраняется сужение левых отделов позвоночного канала, выступающими остеофитами. Сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала 12-17мм.
Заключение: КТ картина дегенеративно-дистрофических и послеоперационных изменений шейного отдела позвоночника на уровне С4-С7.

*Заключение по итогам МРТ:*
Состояние после оперативного лечения (Ревизия опер раны. Удаление эпидуральной гематомы. Декомпрессия с. мозга. Спондилодез С4-7 титановым имплантом). Шейный лордоз выпрямлен. Тела позвонков дегенеративно деформированы. Декомпрессия адекватная - размеры позвоночного канала на уровне С6-7-9.5мм. Дополнительных жидкостных образований в позвоночном канале на момент осмотра не определяются. Релаксационные характеристики спинного мозга изменены: определяется очаг повышенной ИС (на Т2 и жироподавлении) - очаг миеломаляции на уровне С6-7, размерами - 4.5*5*5.5мм. Сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала на уровне тела С3 - 13 мм.
Заключение: МРТ картина состояния после оперативного вмешательства по поводу (Ревизия опер раны. Удаление эпидуральной гематомы. Декомпрессия с. мозга. Спондилодез С4-7 титановым имплантом). Очаг миеломаляции на уровне С6-7. Дополнительных жидкостных образований в позвоночном канале на момент осмотра не определяется.

Заранее благодарен за Ваши ответы!

С уважением, Александр


----------



## dr.dreval (24 Июл 2015)

Где вас оперировали?


----------

